# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  prob with nitrates

## lost

Not long ago i had a prob with phosphates i think i have that sorted but my nitrates seem to have gone through the roof.My lfs said this was because of me getting rid of my phosphates and it will settle.I  use my fluval for water flow  and i have my rowa in there in a bag, i also have ceramic rings in there would these cause nitrates thanks

----------


## Gary R

i would say over feeding or you are not doing any water change's m8 and the 3rd thing is check that your skimmer is working ok ..........let me know  :Wink:

----------


## lost

I feed my four fish one of the frozen blocks you can get a pack with 24 in and i spread that over the day.I change about 25% every two weeks i do not have a skimmer my tank is not big enough and i hope to be changing the tank soon

----------


## Timo

> I feed my four fish one of the frozen blocks you can get a pack with 24 in and i spread that over the day.I change about 25% every two weeks i do not have a skimmer my tank is not big enough and i hope to be changing the tank soon


You can get nano skimmers and are very cheap off ebay or a LFS. The filtration you have its working so your nutrients are just raising every day. Lower to half a block of food and buy a skimmer m8.

----------


## Gary R

and theres me thinking that all nano tanks came with simmers built in them these days...........anyway now you know m8 why the nitrates are bad, a good simmer would take out 1/3rd of the crap every day and lower your nitrates with the water changes you do every couple of weeks.

----------


## lost

[quote=Gary R;2491]and theres me thinking that all nano tanks came with simmers built in them these days...........
This nano tank i built up from scratch bud and other than the probs that i have it now seems to be on the up "touch wood"but as you no it is a learning curve and thanks to you guys i have learned a lot.I must admit i got a pice of l/r the other day with two different mushrooms on,i no it is still early days yet and i expected them to close up for a while but a few hours later they opened and one of them is huge :roflmao: one other thing i am going to to a water change and am thinking i should do a slightly bigger one than i normally ie i do about 25% per fortnight and am going to buy some coral food so should i feed my mushys at night and when feeding do you think i should switch off the fluval?thanks

----------


## Gary R

yes i feed my corals just after lights go out, as you have corals that open up when the lights go out so that they can feed and you get some that feed only in the light......but if you are still adding corals m8, you need to get your nitrates back down as you will be killing them corals slowly  :Frown:

----------


## lost

Just got back from my lfs and got some stuff called salifert trace soft so i have just fed me corals some of that.I did get him to check my water and his kit says other than my nitrates being a little high my water prem are fine.According to his kit tetra i think, my nitrates are no were near as high as mine :EEK!:

----------

